

Show HN: Semi – AI helps you reply emails in a few taps - allanhahaha
http://www.yoursemi.com

======
cjbarber
Warning: your site produces the following (I use Sophos)

High Risk Website Blocked

Location: [http://www.yoursemi.com/](http://www.yoursemi.com/)

Access has been blocked as the threat Mal/HTMLGen-A has been found on this
website.

Return to the page you were previously viewing.

Please click here to submit this site for reassessment by SophosLabs.

Reassessment request link: [https://secure2.sophos.com/en-us/threat-
center/reassessment-...](https://secure2.sophos.com/en-us/threat-
center/reassessment-
request.aspx?PRODUCT=SavMac&URL=aHR0cDovL3d3dy55b3Vyc2VtaS5jb20v)

~~~
allanhahaha
Thanks, I am looking at this issue.

------
ColinWright
I'd love to see more information about what this actually does, what it works
on, and when it will be available. At the moment, with my cynics hat on, I'm
assuming it's vaporware and that they're testing to see if there's a market by
seeing how many people bite.

Can anyone confirm that it's real? Maybe I'm just a nasty, suspicious old
bastard.

~~~
subverting
What's the problem if it isn't made yet?

This is a better strategy, see if theres a big enough market. They're also
building the list so that their launch will be good and they don't have to
spam it everywhere else, they just alert the people who already expressed
interest.

There's nothing wrong with finding demand first, smart startups do this all
the time.

~~~
ColinWright
Personally, I'm thoroughly fed up of the tactic. So many things look
interesting, and then never see the light of day. Once bitten, twice shy, I
don't bite any more.

Speaking with some of my friends and colleagues, I'm not the only one.

------
sophiahcj
It seems that the AI can save me time searching through emails, can't wait to
try it!

